# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Transportfahrzeug fr Surfboards

## Timberwolve

Hey hey, sagt mal knnt ihr mir vll sagen wenn hier jmd einen VW T4 hat mit dem man surfen fhrt...wie teuer der in der Finanzierung ist? Ich hoffe das Thema passt hier rein aber ich muss unbedingt mein Board bewegen knnen. Also ob der T4 teuer in Versicherung ist oder steuer o..

ich danke euch

----------


## Kphil

Dieses Thema wird auch fr mich interessant :Wink:  

In nen Ford Focus (den kurzen) wird es mit der Zeit doch ein wenig eng und man sieht auch sehr schlecht aus dem rechten Fenster...

Hab mich auch noch nicht so informiert, aber mir hat ein Bekannter gesagt, wenn der VW Bus sozusagen als Camping-Mobil zugelassen ist, dann ist er in der Steuer billiger...Stimmt das?

Gru 

Phil

----------


## surfride-to-oblivion

hi, ich weiss nicht wie es in deutschland mit steuern / vers. ist aber in nl  zahlt man mit camperausbau nur ca 10 % der steuern wie auf ein normalen bus. vers. ist auch billiger. soweit ich es gehrt hab ist es in dland hnlich. was aber auf jeden fall gleich ist, ist das man fuer eine camperzulassung eine stehhhe von ueber 170 cm, eine fest installierte kochmglichkeit / heizung und schlafplatz (ausklappbar reicht) haben muss. also mal eben ein bus als camper zulassen ist nicht.

ich selbst bewege mein surfmaterial im corsa b, beifahrersitz und sonstiges unsinniges zeug hab ich rausgeworfen. so passen 8-9 segel mit masten und 3-4 gabeln plus kleinkram locker rein ohne das etwas in der sicht strt und 1 person plus hund kann hinten immer noch mitfahren. bretter tuerlich auf dem dach.

gruss andy

----------


## Tenerife

Ein T4 ist nur in der Versicherung gnstiger wenn du ihn als Sonder-Kfz-Wohnmobil zulsst. Da fngt die Versicherung bei 125% an, wenn es dein erstes zugelassenes Fahrzeug ist. Gute Versicherungen rechnen dir aber z.B. die Zeit an, die du deinen Fhrerschein schon besitzt. Hatte ihn damals schon 5 Jahre und hab mit 65% angefangen. Das waren dann so ca. 350 Euro pro Jahr inkl. Teilkasko. Die Steuern richten sich nach der Gre des Motors und der Schadstoffklasse. Habe einen T4 1,9 Liter Turbodiesel mit Schadstoffnorm E2 und zahle derzeit ca. 600 Euro Steuern. Ein weitere Vorteil der Zulassung als Wohnmobil ist, dass die Versicherungsprmie unabhngig vom Wohnort ist, was bei normalen Pkw nicht der Fall ist. Um ihn als Wohnmobil umzumelden musst du bestimmte Dinge erfllen wie z.b. ein Bett, Tisch, Kochgelegenheit (Mu kein Gasherd sein, was ich dir auch nicht empfehlen wrde, da du sonst regelmig zur Abnahme der Gasanlage musst. Besser einen Benzinkocher fr den Termin beim TV reinstellen und danach gegen einen Gasherd mit kleiner Gasflasche (5-8 KG) austauschen. Funktioniert super und kann bei jeder gelegenheit schnell aus dem Auto entfernt werden). Lass dir vorher bei deinem TV ne liste mit den Anforderungen geben. Am besten von dem Typen der ihn dir dann spter abnehmen soll. Macht nen guten Eindruck und sollte dann auch problemlos klappen. 
Wenn du ihn als LKW anmeldest, dann ist er in der Steuer gnstiger aber die Versicherung ist extrem teuer. Wenn du ihn gnstig versichern kannst, geht das vielleicht. Wenn nicht wird es richtig teuer. Das war damals bei mir der Fall und deswegen hab ich ihn zum Womo umgerstet, was ich ja sowieso gemacht htte. Rechne einfach durch, was fr dich gnstiger ist.
Viel Spass.

Aloha, Mark

----------


## DMac

aloha
die bisherige steuerbegnstigung wird wohl bald wegfallen, also die besteuerung nach gewicht bei einem womo ber 2,8 to. es wird aber auch zuknftig einen nachlass auf die steuer fr womos ber 2,8 to geben. es ist angedacht (gesetzesnderung luft wohl schon, ist aber noch nicht durch???), zuknftig zunchst 2006 bis 2008 40 % nachlass auf die steuer nach schadstoffklasse zu geben, dann nur noch 20 % fr 2009 bis 2011. danach wohl nur noch 10 % nachlass. ob die zahlen jetzt genau stimmen, kann ich nicht sagen, hab ich im netz gelesen und ausm brain raus geschrieben. klar ist also: es lohnt sich noch immer, nen nicht-womo - falls technisch mglich - auf 2,8 to aufzulasten und als womo umzumelden. bei meinem t4 multivan spare ich so schnell mal 700 euronen in den nchsten jahren, meiner meinung nach lohnt es sich also. versicherung ist auch besser, vor allen dingen wer ne vollkasko haben will. teilweise rechnet es sich nicht mal, nur ne teilkasko zu nehmen, weil der preisunterschied nur wenig ausmacht. kommt aber eben drauf an, auf wie viel prozente man bei seiner versicherung fhrt - also fr fahranfnger nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
cu on water
dmac
ps: einen benzin/spirituskocher wrde ich nicht empfehlen, auch nicht das mitnehmen einer 5 kg propan- oder 3 kg butangasflasche ohne gaskasten und entsprechender sicherung. ist viel zu gefhrlich, weil eben ungesichert und ohne gasabluftmglichkeit bei undichtigkeit der anschlsse. bei einem unfall mchte ich da nicht drin sitzen. besser: einen gaskartuschenkocher, nicht gerade den von campinggaz, der von oben auf die kartusche geschraubt wird, weil doch etwas wackelig. es gibt viele andere gute mit relativ groer kochflche und liegender kartusche, sogar im transportkoffer. ok, die kartusche ist zwar etwas teurer, aber auch nicht so viel mehr, dass man seine sicherheit riskieren sollte. eine richtige gasflasche 5 kg oder 3 kg gehrt in einen gaskasten mit ausreichender sicherung!!!

----------


## naish the hero

Warum eigentlich immer einen VW T4 ? Ich fahre einen Toyota Hiace (lange Version)LKW/Transorter.Super zuverlssig und sehr gut auszubauen.Kostet nur 150.- Steuer im Jahr.Aloha

----------


## DMac

> Warum eigentlich immer einen VW T4 ? Ich fahre einen Toyota Hiace (lange Version)LKW/Transorter.Super zuverlssig und sehr gut auszubauen.Kostet nur 150.- Steuer im Jahr.Aloha



schon richtig, muss nicht t4 sein, kann auch ein anderer hersteller sein. t4 war ja nur beispiel, fr die auflastung und ummeldung als womo. ist aber im brigen mit einem anderem hersteller so eine sache, schon mal versucht von toyota ein gutachten fr die auflastung zu bekommen. knnte schwierig werden, gerade japaner und koreaner legen da nicht viel wert auf soetwas. aber vw ist da auch nicht mehr viel besser. bei vielen modellen werden keine (muster-)gutachten mehr erstellt, so dass es oft heit: einbau oder vernderung auf risiko des kunden...
cu on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

also ich nhab nen T4, ist von werk her nen LKW. Hab nachtrglich nen fenster in die Schiebetr eingebaut (es leben die radfahrer) und nen campingausbau als Ladung (das heit nur mit Flgelmuttern eingebaut, so da er ohne Werkzeug entfernt werden kann. Zahle ca 150 Steuern und so um die 400 Versicherung. Ich wrd mich imer wieder fr diese Lsung entscheiden... ach so, und es lebe VW, da kann man wenigstens die Ersatzteile gnstig bekommen, und nicht wie zB bei nem Ford wo ein Stodmpfer gleich doppelt so teuer ist...

----------


## DMac

also ich fahre seit einem jahr t4, davor lange ford transit. bei vw habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass manche teile sehr gnstig sind, andere wieder nicht. das ist zu ford kein unterschied. aber ford war und ist immer noch gnstiger beim arbeitslohn. zumindest ist das meine bisherige erfahrung. liegt aber sicherlich auch daran, was genau zur reparatur kommt.
cu on water
dmac
ps: bisher bester vorteil bei vw: man bekommt mehr teile gebraucht als fr ford

----------

